

TextJs – Secure SMS from Your Browser for Android - pusewicz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.stackednotion.textjs.rosebud&hl=en

======
pusewicz
This is pretty great. Gives you iOS like iMessage to your PC/Mac syncing so
you can do your SMS texting from within your browser that directly connects to
your phone. The most secure solution available.

